# Iranian tumbler



## Ken do_Mace (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Hope you’re doing well!
I was told that these birds were the Shirazi tumbler from Iran.
Is it true? And are they the flying breed type? 
Thanks!


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. nice birds to look at. how are the youngsters? i read long ago that the Sirazis were for looking. i thought the Lahore was the original Shirazi bird of Persia. thanks you.


----------

